# Blame Pickers?



## jwm

I just clicked on the 'bay to check and see if there was something I couldn't live without. I entered "Schwinn" in the search, and sorted by high price.
Un-flipping-believable.:eek: Do these guys really think someone's going to kick down almost three grand for a 60's middleweight?
 I'm all for the free market. I'm all for selling something for as much as you can get for it, but this is just ridiculous. 
Maybe they watched Pickers, and got the idea that they can make a fortune from anything Schwinn. At any rate, I hope they like their bikes, because they'll be sitting on them for a while.

JWM


----------



## Talewinds

You nailed it.


----------



## chitown

*I blame Auction Hunters*

I blame Auction Hunters more than Pickers. The Auction Hunter episode where they had the '36 Autocycle was too funny how they were soooo surprised they had a Schwinn and said it like no one had ever heard of the company before. I guess they were educating us viewers about American bike history or something. Even better was when they had no idea what it was worth until the eventual buyer told them it was worth 8k (seemed a little bit over market value) then proceeded to bargain with the buyer to pay 4k for it (much closer to market value). I believe if the buyer would have told them it was worth 1k they would have been just as blown away.

At least with Pickers they know the market (retail vs picking price).


----------



## Classicriders

Before all of this, it was Antiques Roadshow that had everyone in an uproar.  There are lots of shows that show what something is alledgedly worth, but...  It's the viewer that is the most guilty.  They are the ones who say, "I saw one just like it on TV that was worth $1500" but it is NEVER "just like it".  Most viewers "want" it to be "just like it" but they don't bother paying attention to the details.  For that matter, they don't bother to actually educate themselves properly (which takes time) and instead rely on a snap shot (TV show) to educate them.
Like the old proverb goes... If you give a monkey a razor and he cuts himself, who's fault is it?  The Monkey's or the person who gave him the razor?


----------



## militarymonark

THE MONKEY!!!!   I've done that myself but I did learn a lesson so when people throw some ridiculous price on something thats def not worth that it they'll learn eventually.  Its the people that dont like constructive criticism that dont want to learn


----------



## militarymonark

matter of fact the first time I started researching my dad's bike, my dad told me that the person he bought the bike from came from Montgomery wards but of course it was a shelby and I insisted thats the message relayed by the original owner. Once I started getting into some real research and talked to the newmeyers I was able to get a full understanding of what I had and where it was originally purchased and had to tell my dad the bad news that the bike didn't come from wards. So once I humbled myself and learn it opened a whole world of learning. So I see where these people come from.


----------



## jwm

You know- now that I think about it, this isn't really anything new. When I first got the classic bike bug in the late 70's the word got around that old bikes were worth a lot of money (at least here in So Cal). Even then, people were bitten by the myth of the thousand dollar bicycle, and tried to get huge sums for any rusty old junker they had in the back yard. I paid over five hundred for my B6 in 1980, and it was missing a lot of parts. Live and learn. What I've found, is very often the people who are bitten by the thousand dollar bike myth end up being the ones who _spend_ the thousand bucks.

JWM


----------



## Flat Tire

Heres a funny story. I went to an auction to try and win some bike parts, they also had a 1930's Elgin motobike. I overheard folks talking about American Pickers, and thought to myself 'uh oh' here we go! Well they brought the Elgin up, then to my surprise they put a 1980's girls huffy, dirty and scratched, next to the Elgin and said 'choice'. If that wasnt funny enough they called the Elgin a Western Flyer, it was missing the headbadge but the tires said WF so thats what they called it. I figured there were other folks in the know, and it would still get bid up because of the numerous folks speaking of the 'Pickers' show. After a total of only 6 low ball bids I was surprised I won, then came the inevitable question from the auctioneer "which one do you want?".....so I says "I'll take the Western Flyer".


----------



## Ozark Flyer

*Same on CL*

I'm seing the same thing on my local C List.  People asking stupid money for junk. I guess it goes both ways. I listed high and sold a bike today for much more than I expected. As Waylon said, what goes around comes around.


----------



## Talewinds

NOTHING has polarized the mind and is as prolific as "American Pickers Syndrome" (APS). I've bought close to 30 bikes in the last 6 months, in almost EVERY circumstance the sellers have mentioned AP by name specifically. One even mentioned that they contacted AP directly to ask if they wanted to come buy their bike (my goodness if you could see the sad condition of that bike you'd know how funny that was).

I have years of experience in business, sales, and marketing, so I'd like to think I "get" the big picture, but AP is really complicating this otherwise modest hobby. I really wish this could remain a $50/bike hobby instead of a $500/bike hobby. Kinda ruins it when the almighty dollar becomes such a significant factor.


----------



## Classicriders

Personally I would prefer having a bike worth $500 versus $50.


----------



## basementchoppers

Flat Tire said:


> Heres a funny story. I went to an auction to try and win some bike parts, they also had a 1930's Elgin motobike. I overheard folks talking about American Pickers, and thought to myself 'uh oh' here we go! Well they brought the Elgin up, then to my surprise they put a 1980's girls huffy, dirty and scratched, next to the Elgin and said 'choice'. If that wasnt funny enough they called the Elgin a Western Flyer, it was missing the headbadge but the tires said WF so thats what they called it. I figured there were other folks in the know, and it would still get bid up because of the numerous folks speaking of the 'Pickers' show. After a total of only 6 low ball bids I was surprised I won, then came the inevitable question from the auctioneer "which one do you want?".....so I says "I'll take the Western Flyer".




That's a great story!!!!


----------



## J.C.

*How does one explain the 36 Cycleplane that parted out last night on FeePay?  I almost lost my dinner*


----------



## Talewinds

Classicriders said:


> Personally I would prefer having a bike worth $500 versus $50.




Without a doubt! Make it $5000, but the ability to acquire it for $50 is the part that's swiftly disappearing. The "thrill-of-the-hunt" will be non-existent when everything's at Ebay prices.


----------



## jwm

J.C. said:


> *How does one explain the 36 Cycleplane that parted out last night on FeePay?  I almost lost my dinner*




I didn't see that.
How do you explain?
Simple.
No values other than profit for profit's sake. I am loath to use the "G" word, but parting out something like that is pure unadulterated greed.

JWM


----------



## partsguy

My best finds are still at junkyards, estate sales in SMALL TOWNS, garage sales run by elderly people, and barns owned by people desperate to get rid of stuff.

Find the ones who don't do much with technology, not much competition, and/or are desperate to get rid of the junk. Thats how the bargains can still be found.

Parts bikes don't come in like they used to due to people thinking a rusty POS is worth hundreds of dollars. When a parts bike DOES come in, it  does not last long. A couple weeks and I pile it on "death row".


----------



## Classicriders

I wish a lot of things stayed "like the good ole days" but virtually nothing does.  Everything evolves, for good or bad, and this hobby is no different.  I remember when I started out I was so envious of the guys with the high dollar bikes, i.e. Bluebird, Aerocycle, Air Flo, etc... But I never resented them for being able to afford them.  i just started with what I could afford, bought right, sold right and eventually 10 ok bikes became 5 good bikes, them maybe 5 good bikes became 2 or 3 great bikes.  That's one of the beauties of this hobby, you can start low and eventually reach the top.


----------



## npence

Classicriders said:


> I wish a lot of things stayed "like the good ole days" but virtually nothing does.  Everything evolves, for good or bad, and this hobby is no different.  I remember when I started out I was so envious of the guys with the high dollar bikes, i.e. Bluebird, Aerocycle, Air Flo, etc... But I never resented them for being able to afford them.  i just started with what I could afford, bought right, sold right and eventually 10 ok bikes became 5 good bikes, them maybe 5 good bikes became 2 or 3 great bikes.  That's one of the beauties of this hobby, you can start low and eventually reach the top.




We started the same way I started with 58 schwinn and then started buying and selling  and within 3yrs I have a great collection of 10 fairly rare and pretty desirable Bikes. That is what I love about this hobby. You can start any where and with a little work can be able to get some great stuff with little money out of pocket if you do it right..


----------



## GenuineRides

Like anything, if you are willing to work and put the time in, you will eventually find a gem.  Like the saying goes, even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while.  It becomes an investment in educating oneself, time hitting the pavement, getting your name out in your territory, some smart "shopping" in the correct areas, oh and a little bit of luck.  This hobby will evolve just like the car hobby, through desireable styles based upon iconic style, rarity, and generational appeal.  Plus prices will vary with time while the working groups that have built up larger disposable incomes will bid up and gobble up what they think has more "value".  Look what has happened to the BMX brands of early 80's in the last 5 years, a brand like Robinson has gone throught the roof.  Evolution of a hobby like others...and there will always be the followers trying to make an extra buck off of others naivety.  GenuineRides


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Classicriders said:


> I wish a lot of things stayed "like the good ole days" but virtually nothing does. Everything evolves, for good or bad, and this hobby is no different. I remember when I started out I was so envious of the guys with the high dollar bikes, i.e. Bluebird, Aerocycle, Air Flo, etc... But I never resented them for being able to afford them. i just started with what I could afford, bought right, sold right and eventually 10 ok bikes became 5 good bikes, them maybe 5 good bikes became 2 or 3 great bikes. That's one of the beauties of this hobby, you can start low and eventually reach the top.




Well Said!


----------



## jwm

Evolution indeed. The impact of cable, and the internet has reached even relatively obscure hobbies like ours. And just to be clear-I am not really complaining, nor am I laying any "blame" on Pickers because some guy is trying to get a ridiculous price on a bicycle. The days when you could find a rare vintage bike for a few bucks at someone's garage sale are probably behind us. But so are the "good old days" when finding a single part meant  spending months or years hunting yard sales, newspaper want ads, junk stores, and the like. Really, it's pretty darn cool to be able to find stuff for a restoration project, or even a complete vintage bike without leaving the comfort of your den.

JWM


----------



## fasteddy

What fills my heart with joy is being given a twenty seven day chance to buy the $500 bike for $1,250, for the third time in three months. Almost as if the seller thinks that if they dangle that treasure in front of you over and over again you will weaken and purchase it.

Steve.


----------



## Talewinds

fasteddy said:


> What fills my heart with joy is being given a twenty seven day chance to buy the $500 bike for $1,250, for the third time in three months. Almost as if the seller thinks that if they dangle that treasure in front of you over and over again you will weaken and purchase it.
> 
> Steve.




Haahahahaha! Awesome.


----------



## jwm

fasteddy said:


> What fills my heart with joy is being given a twenty seven day chance to buy the $500 bike for $1,250, for the third time in three months. Almost as if the seller thinks that if they dangle that treasure in front of you over and over again you will weaken and purchase it.
> 
> Steve.




Best laugh of the day award!
Way too true.

JWM


----------



## BWbiker

*Western Flyer*



Flat Tire said:


> Heres a funny story. I went to an auction to try and win some bike parts, they also had a 1930's Elgin motobike. I overheard folks talking about American Pickers, and thought to myself 'uh oh' here we go! Well they brought the Elgin up, then to my surprise they put a 1980's girls huffy, dirty and scratched, next to the Elgin and said 'choice'. If that wasnt funny enough they called the Elgin a Western Flyer, it was missing the headbadge but the tires said WF so thats what they called it. I figured there were other folks in the know, and it would still get bid up because of the numerous folks speaking of the 'Pickers' show. After a total of only 6 low ball bids I was surprised I won, then came the inevitable question from the auctioneer "which one do you want?".....so I says "I'll take the Western Flyer".



 That is funny! Brad


----------



## ozzmonaut

The earlier post about Antiques Roadshow is true, as it started the rise in perceived value of junk in general. Everyone hit goodwill and yardsales buying stupid pictures hoping to tear them out of the frame and find a letter from Abraham Lincoln or Leonardo DaVinci. But American Pickers doesn't just affect junk in general. They seem to find a bicycle in almost every episode now. I believe that the problem is split 50/50. On American Pickers, if they find a true rarity, they explain why it is valuable, but maybe a disclaimer stating that results are out of the ordinary would help. The other half, however, is that people in general need to start doing research before they try to sell something with an overblown price. If you paid $20 for something ten years ago and you saw one sell for $10,000, maybe it would be wise to do some reading before you assume you have that same treasure. I'm not out trying to find a gem for a few bucks. But I do hope to see the market remain somewhat grounded. Also , the pickers usually have buyers in mind before they pick something. It adds to the value when you already have high-rollers on the speed-dial .


----------



## partsguy

ozzmonaut said:


> It adds to the value when you already have high-rollers on the speed-dial .




DING! Thats why car parts, furniture, Hoover vacuum cleaners, and some bicycle stuff I have moves fast! I know what to look out for, I have buyers and dealers in all the above stuff. The other junk, it may sit for a couple weeks...I hope!


----------



## Santee

Its the curse of the "treasure hunter" shows. (Sigh.....)


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Only have had a couple sellers mention "Pickers" but 99% no matter how remote you go mentions that "one just like this is on ebay for" whatever the highest one has sold for. The internet in general and ebay especially has driven the prices to where they are. Having said that as mentioned above it is nice to be able to find pretty much any parts you want. If it is too high don't buy. My train collecting buddy and I have a saying that some people must think it is the "last one on planet" or loopy for what they bid. Fact of the matter is even in these times LOTS of people still have LOTS of money. Maybe not as many as before but still LOTS.


----------



## Djshakes

fasteddy said:


> What fills my heart with joy is being given a twenty seven day chance to buy the $500 bike for $1,250, for the third time in three months. Almost as if the seller thinks that if they dangle that treasure in front of you over and over again you will weaken and purchase it.
> 
> Steve.




Welcome to what eBay has become.


----------



## redline1968

i've seen the "antiques road show effect" in the 80's.   it really did effect the prices and availability of things.   everywhere i went, i hear "I saw it on antiques roadshow" on this and that. the same is true for these new reality shows. i here the same thing. it has effected the bicycle and other collectable markets.  most people ar internet/cable connected and now the regular stuff is drying up and getting scarce..  the funny thing is i was doing jury duty and they have a tv to watch.   well while i was sitting there, some one put the history channel and "ap" was on and wouldnt you know it, 200 people were watching the episode of the autocycle purchase for 1k. i dont like to watch it but being forced too at court, i nearly choked to death. it's every where and will continue to be as long as there is the lure of money and the feeling of the  "great score" . there is no way around it, I have to adapt and be content with what i find.


----------



## bud poe

I agree, there is no way around it at this point...To me, it is entertaining and even though I have the feeling that all the "scores" are drying up, I still like to watch when I can (I don't have cable).  Although I think some "picks" are pre determined, or set-up or re-created, I think this is just a bi-product of it being a reality show.  It would be impossible to produce a show of this caliber without some of that "staging".  I do think they are genuine guys who love what they do and found a way to make a living out of making it entertaining for the rest of the world...The rest of us will just have to deal with hearing about "them pickers" every time we mention old bikes....


----------



## scrubbinrims

I picked up a really nice elgin this evening after the ebay auction ended last night at a high asking price without bids, even though there were 80+ watchers.
Naturally, reality set in and it was had for less.
Bottomline, is that these shows may skew the value in the minds of unknowledgeable sellers, but ultimately the buyer's market determine how much money will exchange hands.
It doesn't matter what folks ask, but what someone is willing to pay.
I'm sure that there are collectors on oil can forums feeling the same way, but the visibility does bring stuff out that would otherwise stay in a barn, garage, or basement.


----------



## bud poe

Or worse, old bikes and other junk that might otherwise go to the scrapyard...The awareness that is brought on by these shows might actually be saving some of these treasured relics...  Good point scrubbinrims!


----------



## Talewinds

bud poe said:


> ...The awareness that is brought on by these shows might actually be saving some of these treasured relics




^ This is absolutely true.

On the other hand, Craigslist has been a wasteland for more than a month....


----------



## pkleppert

With 7,000 bicycles for sale all in one place for only one day, Ann Arbor is still a great place to find reasonably priced bicycles. You can touch and feel, then wheel and deal and hopefully buy or sell your bike.  Quality and rarity still command a premium and always will.  It's amazing how many empty trucks arrive as vendors just to buy bikes. They take them home, strip them down and put all the parts on ebay. I will always try to provide a very reasonably priced event that focuses on maintaining some sanity in this hobby. I love the fact that all these people from all over the country are willing to bring their prized possessions to Ann Arbor and I get the honor of enjoying them as much as they do. Thanks to all of you who support Memory Lane and Ann Arbor. Can't wait to see everyone.  Paul and Anne Kleppert and are trusty band of volunteers.


----------



## Rusty Bikes

We must all remember that Pickers, Auction Hunters and some others are "Only a TV show", the problem is that some people believe everything they see and it just ain't that way in real life!
So if you just take these shows for their entertainment value, everyone will be better off!
From Rusty Bikes


----------



## tony d.

the auction hunters episode withthe schwinn was scripted the buyer knows nothing about bikes 
he was following a script bike was neather bought or sold.  And as for the road show there is a name for there prices it's called "ROAD SHIW SYNDROME"   that's just my two cents


----------



## Larmo63

We all want a deal, let's face it. We all want to be the guy who finds the impossible gem of a bike in very good complete condition. I see crap on Ebay all the time that is so stupidly overpriced and it stays there on sale for months and months. Like maybe, it will NEVER sell? I'm sure if you haunt Ebay like I do, you know EXACTLY what bikes I'm talking about. Annoying. I skip over that junk. Maybe, and just maybe someday, some fool will buy it and then find us here and ask all sorts of dumb newbie questions. We all live and learn.


----------



## Djshakes

I am working on a guy that has an Aerocycle in his barn. It sat there for years and is in nice original shape with lens.  Guy had no clue what it was worth until I told him.  He also mentioned pickers.


----------



## Talewinds

Djshakes said:


> I am working on a guy that has an Aerocycle in his barn. It sat there for years and is in nice original shape with lens.  Guy had no clue what it was worth until I told him.  He also mentioned pickers.




Shouldn't have told him 

Interesting that he had knowledge of Pickers but didn't make the association to the bike in his barn (like most people do with every POS they might have rusting away behind their house).

I really hope you are able to get the bike. There have been more than a couple of devastating stories this year about guys poorly negotiating a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity.

If you get it, post pics and brag like crazy!!


----------



## chucksoldbikes

i msold a  show  room  mint    1950    greenon green panther  for   3200.00 and a  black   1951  black phantom   foe 3400.00   dollars   about   10  years ago
chucksoldbikes i sell  alot of midle weights   foe  400    apiece


----------



## basementchoppers

I have got to admit that when I saw a NOS 20" cantilever Schwinn tank sell on E-bay for $1,200.00 I thought to myself "mine must be worth at least that", as mine is nicer.  And when I do decide to sell, I'll place it up on E-bay so I can get the most $ for it, and that money will go towards new purchases and restorations.  Sometimes I'm glad to see what things are going for, so I don't just give stuff away......


----------



## partsguy

Larmo63 said:


> We all want a deal, let's face it. We all want to be the guy who finds the impossible gem of a bike in very good complete condition. I see crap on Ebay all the time that is so stupidly overpriced and it stays there on sale for months and months. Like maybe, it will NEVER sell? I'm sure if you haunt Ebay like I do, you know EXACTLY what bikes I'm talking about. Annoying. I skip over that junk. Maybe, and just maybe someday, some fool will buy it and then find us here and ask all sorts of dumb newbie questions. We all live and learn.




There is an idiot here on my craigslist who has been listing a black Sears 3-speed ladies frame bike for $50 for months-MONTHS! I made him an offer of $25 one time-just so I could quit clicking on his cleverly changed up and enticing titles and swapped pics. He passed and he keeps listing it for $50-I'm probably the only damn fool to make any offer on it. Even at that price, I'd be parting that one out.

http://dayton.craigslist.org/bik/2266917857.html


----------



## Talewinds

classicfan1 said:


> There is an idiot here on my craigslist who has been listing a black Sears 3-speed ladies frame bike for $50 for months-MONTHS! I made him an offer of $25 one time-just so I could quit clicking on his cleverly changed up and enticing titles and swapped pics. He passed and he keeps listing it for $50-I'm probably the only damn fool to make any offer on it. Even at that price, I'd be parting that one out.
> 
> http://dayton.craigslist.org/bik/2266917857.html




Only $50? WOW! I'd consider that a deal!
Feast your eyes on these priceless beauties.....

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/2268414666.html
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/2267447657.html
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/2260735265.html
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/2258920584.html
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/2255055551.html

It just goes on and on like that but I got tired of copying and pasting.


----------



## OldRider

Fifty dollars is more then a fair price, thats around about what I sell vintage lightweights for, and that one looks to be in great shape.


----------



## Talewinds

Ooooooh, here's a good one! Today's winner.
http://rockford.craigslist.org/atq/2269575476.html


----------



## J.C.

*I smell a new thread coming.....TODAY'S WORST BIKE ON CRAIGSLIST...Gee, I can't wait*


----------



## jwm

I actually had a 'blame pickers' moment today. I went to a swap meet not far from my house. Like most swap meets, 90+ per cent of the stuff there was crap. Very few bikes. But. One guy had an old girls' Evans Viscount 400. It even had the tank, although it was missing the bottom front plate that held the batteries.- a part that would be purely impossible to find. My first bike was an Evans Viscount, back in '61. This looked to be about the same age. But they were cheap bikes back then- sheet metal gooseneck, a one bolt clamp that served for the seat post and the front mount of the rear carrier, crummy seat, and cheap-o pedals. It wouldn't have been worth restoring, but it had potential for a fun rat project, which was just what I was sorta' looking for.
$150.00
_You gotta' be kidding me._ No way this guy had a clue about what he had. He knew it was old, that's all. I offered a lowball $50., which was about what the thing was worth. It would cost me three times that to get a rideable machine out of it- much more if I wanted to trick it out for a cool ratster. No. He wanted his $150 for the bike. I watched him loading it back  on the truck as I left.

JWM


----------



## Djshakes

Talewinds said:


> Shouldn't have told him
> 
> Interesting that he had knowledge of Pickers but didn't make the association to the bike in his barn (like most people do with every POS they might have rusting away behind their house).
> 
> I really hope you are able to get the bike. There have been more than a couple of devastating stories this year about guys poorly negotiating a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity.
> 
> If you get it, post pics and brag like crazy!!




I've been doing this a long time and most people that blow a once in a lifetime opportunity is because they are trying to get it too cheap and the owner can sense that.  The more honest you are with people, the better chance you have.  If I don't get it I will be very surprised.


----------



## vincev

I dont blame the Pickers.They usually buy bikes for CHEAP prices.An F series Moulton for $65? I'll take a truckload.Mostly they pay little for the bikes.Its the uninformed public that doesent know an Asian schwinn from a Chicago Schwinn that thinks anything over 10 yrs old is valuable.I like seeing the price of true classic bikes rise. When I see a ridiculous asking price I just take it in stride and look for the next find. Let the uninformed "collectors" buy anything that says Schwinn.It helps get rid of the junk.


----------



## kcrowe

> Maybe, and just maybe someday, some fool will buy it and then find us here and ask all sorts of dumb newbie questions. We all live and learn




Ouch....didn't buy it on e-bay but I guess I'm guilty of being a "newbie"


----------



## Talewinds

kcrowe said:


> Ouch....didn't buy it on e-bay but I guess I'm guilty of being a "newbie"




Ya but you bought a nice, very restorable X53! No shame in that.


----------



## slapsley

Something my old man always said: "if you win an auction on eBay, congratulations! You were willing to pay more for that item than anyone IN THE WORLD!"


----------



## kcrowe

ahhh, the old man is wise.


----------

